# Traditional Plakat spawn



## tengher (Mar 28, 2014)

First off I'd like to say Hi to everyone as I am new here. I have been reading the spawn logs and they look excellent. I am not new to bettas but just recently got back into them. Currently I have a 5star plakat pair, a wild imbellis pair, and a regular male plakat. I am from the land of 10,000 lakes 

3/28/2014 - I conditioned my female Plakat in the spawn tank and the male in his individual tank. My original plan was to do a hybrid cross with my male imbellis and female plakat....lets just say things didn't go well for him. Luckily my male plakat was conditioned so today I threw him in the spawn tank with the female. Unlike with the male imbellis, the female showed little to no aggression to the plakat male, she just danced for him as he did for her. Almost immediately the male started his nest. They continue to show off, he chases her blah blah blah. Will upload pics soon. Both parents are traditional plakat colored (red and blue).


----------



## tengher (Mar 28, 2014)

3/29/2014 -- They have started spawning! I saw a few eggs but the female is still nice and plump. Here are pictures and a video.

View attachment 325218

SOrry for the bad pictures. Heres the male.

View attachment 325226

and heres the female

heres the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BURkgpWYHxo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jacywdt (Jan 3, 2014)

they look like a beautiful breading pair. they should make some good fry. sorry to hear about your first try.


----------



## tengher (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you! and about the first try...I kind of thought it would end up that way considering the size difference between the imbellis and my plakats. 

I will try the hybrid cross again but this time I will do a plakat male over a imbellis female. Should work...I hope.. :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful, I cannot wait. Good luck


----------



## tengher (Mar 28, 2014)

3/30/2014 -- I see some tails! Babies are starting to hatch. Unfortunately my banana worms have yet to arrive. Guess they will be on infusoria and egg yolk for the first couple days. BBS after the 1st week is my plan. will post pics soon.


----------



## tengher (Mar 28, 2014)

View attachment 326042


Here you can see the fry tails. They are just darting around still while father goes crazy chasing them LOL. I suspect later tmrw they will be free swimming.


----------



## syssal (Jan 27, 2014)

good luck with your spawn~


----------



## tengher (Mar 28, 2014)

4/1/2014 -- babies are free swimming now and dad is out. Unfortunately my microworms arent here yet. Guess the infusoria and the egg yolk will have to do. 

Here's a better pic of dad.


----------



## kohalastorm (Apr 6, 2014)

Good luck with your fry.


----------



## Jacywdt (Jan 3, 2014)

Can't wait to see them when they start to get bigger


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

dad looks mahachai ishhh


----------

